# I am thinking of buying a p380.....



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I have been thinking of purchasing a p380. I've read some of the pros and cons. I own a Ruger LCP .380 
which I really like except for the sights.
They have a p380 at my gun range. It really felt better in my hands than the LCP. I guess I am looking
for someone to twist my arm or help from anyone that owns both guns to tell me what they think.
Thank you.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't own the LCP my buddy does when I shoot his gun I am very very happy I have mine. When he shoots my gun he is very very happy I have my gun for him to enjoy also. 

The LCP is a nice little gun that does its job and conceals very well. The Arizona made gun is much better and higher quality then the Florida made .380. Although, compared to the Mass. gun the only real similarity is they both shoot .380 bullets. 

The P380 is a fine reliable tight weapon that is actually fun to shoot. It is a very good looking and extremely accurate weapon for that caliber and that size. If you want a gun to shoot the P380 is the one. If you just need something to fill your holster and that will go bang, the LCP is a great choice. The BG doesn't care which weapon delivers the bullet. If you want to shoot it and smile you might, i know I do.

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

If I were to be getting a .380, the Kahr would be choice numero uno! I had one of the original "heavy metal" 9mms and never a problem. i too liked the feel of the gun and the weight kept the recoil moderate. My gunnie at the gun store told me that the PM9 doesn't kick a whole lot more than the popular Ruger .380. Course, that was HIS opinion (he's a 1911 guy), but the 9mm would sure give you a better stopper. Maybe you could check one out. If not, get the P380 and be happy eh!
Just my 2 cents!
Eli


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks. I do own a PM9 and love it. We wear shorts a lot down here in South Florida. Its a bit of a challenge
to carry one without a belt. I like carrying in my front pocket and the weight of the .380 works better than the
PM9. I am going to try and get my gun range to match some of the low prices I've found on web.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the P380, PM9, and MK9. Love all of them and each has a little different purpose for. The p380 is fun to shoot and does not beat you up. Very concealable in the the front pocket. Gotta love the Kahrs.


----------



## wyliec2 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a P9, PM9, P380 and a LCP. The LCP is by far my LEAST favorite. That said, it is slimmer enough that in very light clothing it is more concealable than the P380. My Kahrs all have night sights whle the LCP barely has sights. FWIW the P380 is the gun most often with me.


----------



## clarke9mm (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve S said:


> I have been thinking of purchasing a p380. I've read some of the pros and cons. I own a Ruger LCP .380
> which I really like except for the sights.
> They have a p380 at my gun range. It really felt better in my hands than the LCP. I guess I am looking
> for someone to twist my arm or help from anyone that owns both guns to tell me what they think.
> Thank you.


Have owned multiples of both... (okay 3 of each) and I am a huge fan of pocket or mouse guns.

IMO... these are the best "get off me" guns to throw in your pocket - here is the south.

Why?

The LCP costs 280-300... and for me - I've never had a problem... with any of them... not very accurate out side of 15-20 feet...but that's not the main purpose. So reliability is A1 - for me.

The P380 costs 530-570... and for me - all have required at least 200+ rounds of breakin... before they became reliable... a very high quality gun... and IF you need to take a head shot at 30 feet... it can be done with this gun.

Triggers are DA.. and very likeable... I like both of these... and there are many pocket pistols - that completely suck. - for some reason or another...


----------



## doctorxring (Jan 11, 2011)

*P380*

.

I shot my P380 for the first time yesterday. No failures of any kind. Very accurate
and easy to shoot for such a small piece. Best 380 I've ever fired. I'm very pleased.

good shooting, dxr

.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I decided not to spend the bucks on a P380 and instead get some good sights for my LCP. I sent it out to Innovative Arms and they installed some 
usable night sights. I will try and post some pictures.


----------

